# do tempo do ronco



## gatv

hola,
podría alguien explicarme (en español) la expresion arriba? (tradusco al aleman pero como no hay foro portugues aleman...
gracias


----------



## Vanda

gatv said:


> hola,
> podría alguien explicarme (en español) la expresion arriba? (tradusco al aleman pero como no hay foro portugues aleman...
> gracias



Bienvenido Gatv, 

Hay si un foro portugués alemán: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16
Necesitamos más contexto para la expresión. Literalmente: del tempo de lo  ronquido.


----------



## gatv

mas contexto:
Viu. Esse povo é cismado, pirangueiro, mesquinho, do tempo do ronco. Como é que o moço vai convencer eles a comprar um remédio novo pra esse povo atrasado?


----------



## Vanda

Entiendese desde los tiempos antiguos. La expresión es: Desde o tempo do ronca. (fonte)


----------



## uchi.m

_do tempo do ronco_ = _uralt_


----------



## gatv

muchas gracias. 
(creo que tengo "jitomates en los ojos", no encuentro foro port.-alem. solo Port.-esp. y port. - ingles)


----------



## Vanda

Gatv, veja Portuguese
To/From English *and any other languages. *


----------



## Carfer

Não conhecia a expressão mas, pelo contexto, deve ser equivalente às que aqui costumamos usar: " _do tempo da Maria Cachucha_" (não me perguntem quem foi a senhora, que não faço a mais pequena ideia) ou "_do tempo da outra Senhora_" (neste caso, julgo que a outra Senhora era a Monarquia e, mais recentemente, a Ditadura). Não imagino como se diga em espanhol (lá hão-de ter outro referencial qualquer parecido com a Maria Cachucha) mas pode ser que esta dica ajude os nossos amigos hispano-falantes mais ao corrente dos particularismos portugueses a encontrar a equivalência.

P.S. E bem assim "do tempo dos Afonsinhos" (também não tenho a certeza de quem eram os cavalheiros, imagino que a expressão se reporte aos nossos primeiros reis, muitos deles chamados Afonso)


----------



## ceballos

del tiempo de Maricastaña é a nossa versão espanhola, mas também del año de la polca, más viejo que Matusalen e haverá muitas mais...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outras em Espanhol:

Del tiempo de Matusalén.
Del tiempo de Tata Lapo (acho que só em Guatemala).
Del año del caldo.

Sds.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Não conhecia a expressão mas, pelo contexto, deve ser equivalente às que aqui costumamos usar: " _do tempo da Maria Cachucha_" (não me perguntem quem foi a senhora, que não faço a mais pequena ideia) ou "_do tempo da outra Senhora_" (neste caso, julgo que a outra Senhora era a Monarquia e, mais recentemente, a Ditadura). Não imagino como se diga em espanhol (lá hão-de ter outro referencial qualquer parecido com a Maria Cachucha) mas pode ser que esta dica ajude os nossos amigos hispano-falantes mais ao corrente dos particularismos portugueses a encontrar a equivalência.
> 
> P.S. E bem assim "do tempo dos Afonsinhos" (também não tenho a certeza de quem eram os cavalheiros, imagino que a expressão se reporte aos nossos primeiros reis, muitos deles chamados Afonso)


 
 A mais proxima a María Cachucha é:   *Del tiempo de Maricastaña*

Aqui decimos también  *cuando reinaba Carolo*, en referencia a las numerosas placas conmemorativas del reinado de Carlos III

Lembro que ouvi dizer em São Paulo a dois que brigavam : *Isso foi quando Adão era cadete*


----------



## Amarello

Gatv,
Mais uma frase que tenho ouvido: "En la época de la carreta".
Abraco,
Amarello


----------



## patodiez

Oi pessoal...

Una variante más que se usa en Argentina...
"Del año del ñaupa"; "Del tiempo del ñaupa"

Ñaupa es un palabra de origen quechua que significa "antiguo" o "antaño"

Saludos/Cumprimentos


----------

